# Mexi 2015



## Rick (Jun 30, 2015)

It keeps getting bigger, but I have no place to go with all the growths going over the side of the pot. Presently 6 active spikes, some with double blooms and branching).


----------



## Marco (Jun 30, 2015)

Definitely looks like a happy plant!


----------



## Secundino (Jul 1, 2015)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:
Happy indeed! Just awesome!


----------



## Justin (Jul 1, 2015)

great growing rick!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 1, 2015)

nice one,I would transplant it into a rectangular container like the one I have pictures. It will grow like crazy.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 1, 2015)

Gorgeous! both of you!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 1, 2015)

What is the makeup of the potting mix you both are using? They are very happy in it


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice. Wider pot for sure!


----------



## Secundino (Jul 1, 2015)

Looking at your plants, it looks like an easy growing weed, say oxalis ...


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 1, 2015)

This is just being plain rude.
Well done


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2015)

Secundino said:


> Looking at your plants, it looks like an easy growing weed, say oxalis ...




It's funny you should mention Secundino. Before I took the pic I had to pull a ton of oxalis out of the pot


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2015)

phrag guy said:


> nice one,I would transplant it into a rectangular container like the one I have pictures. It will grow like crazy.




That big plastic tote gives me a good idea phrag guy. I think I'm going to set the pot I have into a big tote with substrate and let the growths climb down into the next level. It could be like a wedding cake and just keep dropping to mostly vertical growth instead of taking up a bunch of horizontal bench space.


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 1, 2015)

eaborne said:


> What is the makeup of the potting mix you both are using? They are very happy in it



Mine is in 2 sizes of bark,perlite,charcoal,and diatomite


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2015)

phrag guy said:


> Mine is in 2 sizes of bark,perlite,charcoal,and diatomite



Mine is pretty close: small chc with the diatomite, perlite and charcoal.

Given how good the aerial stolons grow I bet they'd root to the aluminum bench the pot sits on


----------



## lepetitmartien (Jul 1, 2015)

What a happy camper!

Jealous mode!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2015)

What a specimen! Well, both of them, actually.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 1, 2015)

Cute specimen!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 2, 2015)

@ Rick and Russell - awesome plants.


----------



## ThePinkCucumber (Jul 2, 2015)

OH wow guys, so jealous!


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 2, 2015)

ThePinkCucumber said:


> OH wow guys, so jealous!



With you!!
They have flasks on ebay. Cant ship to ZA and it costs R1400
asked some more American growers, dont ship overseas


----------



## fibre (Jul 2, 2015)

What a pleasure to see these healthy big Mexis! Bravo!


----------



## ThePinkCucumber (Jul 3, 2015)

youngslipper said:


> With you!!
> They have flasks on ebay. Cant ship to ZA and it costs R1400
> asked some more American growers, dont ship overseas



We'll have to figure something out. Maybe look into that bank robbing as I mentioned


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 3, 2015)

ThePinkCucumber said:


> We'll have to figure something out. Maybe look into that bank robbing as I mentioned



:ninja:


----------



## ThePinkCucumber (Jul 3, 2015)

youngslipper said:


> :ninja:




Haha, that's perfect! The Mexi Ninja


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 3, 2015)

Great growing! I think having high humidity helps these to take off a lot


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2015)

Four spikes on mine this year...of course you know what happened to the oldest flower open when I went to take this photo. :/ 

Mine also only likes one side of the pot (though the roots fill it.) Someday perhaps it will fill in the rest!


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Great growing! I think having high humidity helps these to take off a lot



I think so to. The really are also pretty happy getting plenty of water. Mine gets at least a splash of water every day (all winter too).


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 6, 2015)

fibre said:


> What a pleasure to see these healthy big Mexis! Bravo!



Ooh yes!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice growing guys. Time send off divisions to your friends Rick


----------



## Gilda (Jul 9, 2015)

_:clap::clap::clap: Sweet Heather !!!_


----------



## Gilda (Jul 9, 2015)

phrag guy said:


> nice one,I would transplant it into a rectangular container like the one I have pictures. It will grow like crazy.



I like that method of growing !! Why didn't I think of that when I had mine !! I especially like the "wedding cake "idea !!


----------

